# Aug Throwdown Winner.



## bmudd14474 (Sep 18, 2014)

Congrats to 

Briggy for winning with 

Brisket of Champions Brisket hash topped with a fried egg and smoked jalapeno hollandaise. Brisket gravy and biscuits. Sliced brisket with Jeff's Q'sauce. The drink of choice is a bloody mary with smoked ice
View media item 340117
And 

ParanormalSmoke with 

Simple brisket with burnt ends and smoked beans as a side. My drink pairing is ahomebrewed Squatch Slobber American Brown Ale. 
View media item 340113

Thanks for entering everyone.

Stay tuned for the next one and if you have any ideas for what you would like to see as a Throwdown then PM me.


----------



## welshrarebit (Sep 18, 2014)

Congrats Briggy! That is one fine plate...


----------



## foamheart (Sep 18, 2014)

Grats Guys!


----------



## disco (Sep 18, 2014)

Congratulations. Well done.

Disco


----------



## noboundaries (Sep 19, 2014)

Two fantastic looking plates!  Congrats!


----------



## leah elisheva (Sep 19, 2014)

Congratulations Briggy! You got my vote and I'm delighted to see that you won! Beautiful job! Cheers!!!! - Leah


----------



## jarjarchef (Sep 19, 2014)

Congratulations!


----------



## knifebld (Sep 19, 2014)

Congrats guys, fine looking meals!


----------



## paranormalsmoke (Sep 19, 2014)

WHAT?!?!?!?! OMG I am blown away I WON!!!!  Thank you all whomever voted for me, I am HUMBLED beyond belief.  I just got into smoking this May and I thought I'd give the Throwdown a shot just for the experience and to challenge myself.  I was so shocked I came in 2nd.... THANK YOU ALL!!!


----------



## briggy (Sep 19, 2014)

Thank you to everyone who voted and great looking plates to all who entered.  Congrats on your prize Paranormal Smoke, great work.


----------



## paranormalsmoke (Sep 19, 2014)

Thanks Briggy... and congrats to you as well.  I believe I'm still in shock and disbelief I won.  There were some awesome looking entries especially the pineapple themed one.  Wow!  And Brisket for breakfast? That really got me thinking about leftovers.  So much skill, talent and ideas can be found on this forum.  I found it after buying Jeff's book and I'm glad I did. Great job by all!!!


----------



## welshrarebit (Sep 20, 2014)

ParanormalSmoke said:


> Thanks Briggy... and congrats to you as well.  I believe I'm still in shock and disbelief I won.  There were some awesome looking entries especially the pineapple themed one.  Wow!  And Brisket for breakfast? That really got me thinking about leftovers.  So much skill, talent and ideas can be found on this forum.  I found it after buying Jeff's book and I'm glad I did. Great job by all!!!



I also want to know who did the pineapple one???


----------



## daveomak (Sep 20, 2014)

Great lookin' dishes of brisket.....    Good job folks......   Thumbs Up


----------



## paranormalsmoke (Sep 26, 2014)

My prize came today!!!! Woo hoo!













20140926_164302.jpg



__ paranormalsmoke
__ Sep 26, 2014


----------



## bmudd14474 (Sep 26, 2014)

Congrats. You will love it


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 26, 2014)

Congrats Guys! Great job for everyone who participated!!!


----------



## briggy (Sep 27, 2014)

Congrats again, it is a great thermometer.   I have one so went with the A-MAZE-N-SMOKER package.   Will post once received.


----------



## davidhef88 (Sep 27, 2014)

Congrats to you both!!  Those are a couple great prizes. You are going to love your AMAZEN smoker, I won one in Feb. 2012 and it has smoked a ton of cheese and eggs amongst other things.


----------



## eman (Sep 27, 2014)

Glad to see someone used my smoked water to ice idea

Congrats to you both


----------



## briggy (Oct 4, 2014)

Thanks to Todd @ A-MAZE-N Products for the 12" AMNTS kit!  Can't wait to try it out.  I may just have to try some ribeye on the Summit tonight.













IMAG0354.jpg



__ briggy
__ Oct 4, 2014


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 4, 2014)

Congrats Guys!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Sorry I'm late---Just found this!!!

I'm old & Sometimes Slow!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## briggy (Oct 4, 2014)

Thank you Bear, and thank you for serving!


----------

